# Dresser Scarf



## debodun (Jun 9, 2021)

The table I cleaned off yesterday that had a lot of knickknacks also had a dresser scarf that was pretty sorry looking. I soaked it in soap and Borax for a while, rinsed and air dried it. Didn't come out too bad. The embroidery is cute.


----------



## Remy (Jun 9, 2021)

So adorable and I have never seen that pattern. Did you or a family member stitch it?


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

Remy said:


> So adorable and I have never seen that pattern. Did you or a family member stitch it?


I don't think so. Knowing my mom's penchant for garage sales, she probably got it for me at one to give as a Christmas gift a LONG time ago. I also may have bought it myself, but it was so long ago, I can't say for sure.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Those types of things were fun to stitch, and were always cute and fun, like yours,  to use and to look at. 
 Thanks for that memory, Deb!


----------



## Jules (Jun 10, 2021)

Do these sell?  It’s been many years since my last garage sale and hand made doilies & stitched scarves were donated at the end of the day.  Those who appreciated them had no use for them either.


----------



## Remy (Jun 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> Do these sell?  It’s been many years since my last garage sale and hand made doilies & stitched scarves were donated at the end of the day.  Those who appreciated them had no use for them either.


I think they do. Unfortunately the right people didn't come to your sale. Like me.    I see people buy them at thrift stores including me.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

I discovered this under a dresser upstairs. It's probably been there for decades. I tried the same method I used to clean the dresser scarf, but this is stained beyond recovery, at least by my method. Too bad, it's kind of pretty. It has some snap closures on the back. I'm pretty sure it's a detachable collar to some garment. Which, I can't say now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 10, 2021)

They can be used to make interesting, inexpensive little works of art.


----------



## Jules (Jun 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> They can be used to make interesting, inexpensive little works of art.


Excellent idea.  

Most of mine are gone.  I do still have my mother’s table cloth that she made.  I think I’ve only put it out once while we were on vacation.  We eat at the dining room table so don’t want to be removing it daily.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 10, 2021)

deb you might  try dying it in tea water.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Wonderful!! @Aunt Bea   !


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> deb you might  try dying it in tea water.


Make the while thing ecru.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Then later on sometime in the future, if you find yourself suddenly and unexpectedly short on tea bags,

you could just dip a corner of it, into the hot water in your cup, for tea. 

I am only being humorous, @Sliverfox 
I actually think that's a great suggestion, and good for many items!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 11, 2021)

My mother  was clever with crafts,, she did that with one  or   things to change the color  .
With  deb's  dresser scarf  it  might  hide the stains.

I've got several projects that I've started & never finished.
One being quilt blocks   which have pictures of state birds &  flowers to embroidery.

Mother started it   using  single  embroidery thread for  flowers & birds.
Over the pandemic I did  a few  more squares.
I never picked it up over  last winter to do more squares.

I think   because  my sons will have no interest in  what 'fancy work' I've done  discourages me.
Daughter in law  not interested,, would probably try to sell it.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2021)

Another dresser scarf discovery - embroidered with my mom's name. She didn't do embroidery, so was probably a garage sale purchase.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 11, 2021)

Oxiclean Powder dissolved in hot water and a long soak will remove almost any stain for me. i


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2021)

I use Boraxo as a stain treatment.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

@Sliverfox 
(and others if this applies to you as well)

I have the same difficulty that you wrote about in your post in this thread , that having no one who will welcome and value, in the future,
 any sewing or other craft projects that I might do, has taken most of the fun and interest and motivation, away from doing them.

About your squares that were meant for a quilt, I wonder if you'd be more able to enjoy them yourself for a while,
if you focused on making them into individual wall hangings,
 or small (even reversible) throw pillows, rather than continuing with such a large project as was originally intended for them.


----------

